# Ablebewünsche zum Zehnjährigen



## Newsfeed (5 März 2011)

Microsoft startet eine Kampagne, um Anwender des Internet Explorer 6 zum Upgrade auf einen Nachfolger zu animieren und die Verbreitung des IE 6 zu drücken.

Weiterlesen...


----------

